# Colt Commander (pre-series 80).



## johnmed3 (Apr 13, 2010)

Colt Commander (pre-series 80). I'm looking at getting a Colt Commander (light weight as it's called nowadays). 

I'm wondering if the light weight frame can handle +P ammo? 

Any body that has a Commander LW, do you guy's use +P ammo, or should I' stick with standard pressure ammo? 

Thank's in advance guy's & Dolls :smt1099 .


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You can shoot +P and use +P for carry, but a steady diet of +P will cause accelerated wear in any gun, add to that the steel slide riding on the aluminum frame and you can get even more wear. Buy a nice size batch of +P, test it your gun to prove function and carry the gun with +P and you'll be good to go.

Now regarding the wear, please understand that several boxes of +P won't hurt your gun, but if that's ALL you shoot in the gun for general use at the range etc. (I know we're all smart enough to NOT do this, but just sayin') you will go through springs faster and after several thousands of rounds* may* see premature frame wear.


----------



## johnmed3 (Apr 13, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> You can shoot +P and use +P for carry, but a steady diet of +P will cause accelerated wear in any gun, add to that the steel slide riding on the aluminum frame and you can get even more wear. Buy a nice size batch of +P, test it your gun to prove function and carry the gun with +P and you'll be good to go.
> 
> Now regarding the wear, please understand that several boxes of +P won't hurt your gun, but if that's ALL you shoot in the gun for general use at the range etc. (I know we're all smart enough to NOT do this, but just sayin') you will go through springs faster and after several thousands of rounds* may* see premature frame wear.


Thank you sir. And yes this was regarding carry/home defense ammo. Standard for range shooting.


----------

